# Preliminary Double or Nothing PPV Buyrate Is Above 200k Buys



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Dave Meltzer noted it, based on early numbers, Double or Nothing did above 200k buys.

That's incredible given the fact that Wrestling fans have been conditioned to not wanting to spend more than $10 with the advent of the Network, and PPV's like MITB 2011 did less than that. Survivor Series 2013(which was before the network), did like 180k. 

Usually Summerslam, Royal Rumble, and Mania would blow past 200k easily, but it's still a very impressive number given it's their first show and no weekly TV yet.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

People still like wrestling.

wens3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ultron said:


> People still like wrestling.
> 
> wens3


Of course they do. They just had to endure WWE for so long


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The lapsed fans are coming back.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That would be a fucking incredible number.

Mindblowingly good for a company that hasn't had a single TV show.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

virus21 said:


> Of course they do. They just had to endure WWE for so long


Ever felt like you were being punished for liking professional wrestling?

That's all I get with the E.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The question is if that is a domestic number or an internal estimate of the entire reach the company. It's still a fantastic number and excellent news regardless. 

I think people especially the fans that incessantly worry about numbers need to be aware that there is a difference between domestic numbers and global numbers.

From what I've heard it was a fantastic show last night and am looking forward to catching it Tuesday when I have enough time to sit and watch it.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Great news. I also have no problem with them charging $50 for the shows, especially if they are not going to be doing them monthly. If you like something, put your money behind it.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Here is WWE's 2013 buyrates in comparison (last full year they did PPV, and I am not counting Wrestlemania in this)

Royal Rumble - 512,000

Elimination Chamber - 213,000

Extreme Rules - 231,000

Payback - 186,000

Money in the Bank - 199,000

Summerslam - 296,000

Night of Champions - 175,000

Battleground - 114,000

Hell in a Cell - 212,000

Survivor Series - 179,000

TLC - 181,000

Average WWE buyrate in 2013 not counting Mania - 233,454

In Comparison

Double or Nothing - 200,000


AEW a company that has yet to air a show on Television, only a handful of recognizable stars would've been the sixth most purchased PPV in 2013. 

Sky is the limit for AEW and trust me that 200k buyrate is going to turn heads in Stamford, hell even if this number is exaggerated and it was only 150k buys this is beyond impressive for a new company that has yet to air on Television


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That's a crazy number if true. I predicted like 30k-50 in the DON thread.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm curious. Was this based off what Dave said on Observer Radio? Because if so, that number might be the amount of Google searches/trend AEW received and not the PPV buy amount. 

It would be fantastic to see such success, but this could be a misunderstanding.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wait until the final number. Expectation games could be being played with this "rumored buy" rate.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Wynter said:


> I'm curious. Was this based off what Dave said on Observer Radio? Because if so, that number might be the amount of Google searches/trend AEW received and not the PPV buy amount.
> 
> It would be fantastic to see such success, but this could be a misunderstanding.


Maybe? but Dave clearly said early numbers say 200k and say what you will about Dave but he is not someone who inflates numbers like that


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

I think I read the usual split is 50/50 with the cable companies so that is around $5million gross revenue from ppv. Also wonder if that is just cable or also includes BR live. 

Also I was talking to my urber driver who is a wwe fan, and she said her parents were telling her about AEW, which she had no idea what it was about, becsuse of moxley showing up. Looks like it could get some traction with mainstream fans with that signing.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

AverageJoe9 said:


> Maybe? but Dave clearly said early numbers say 200k and say what you will about Dave but he is not someone who inflates numbers like that


Of course. I just wanted to see if those are just Google search numbers or actual buys he was talking about. I only ask because AEW did achieve 200,000+ Google searches and thats why they were trending so high. 

But if it's buys, that amount of interest also translating to big PPV numbers would be fantastic for AEW. Especially for a PPV that didnt have a weekly show behind it.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Dave Meltzer noted it, based on early numbers, Double or Nothing did above 200k buys.
> 
> That's incredible given the fact that Wrestling fans have been conditioned to not wanting to spend more than $10 with the advent of the Network, and PPV's like MITB 2011 did less than that. Survivor Series 2013(which was before the network), did like 180k.
> 
> Usually Summerslam, Royal Rumble, and Mania would blow past 200k easily, but it's still a very impressive number given it's their first show and no weekly TV yet.


Stupid question but is that 200k worldwide?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

200k buys at 50 bucks a pop is about ten million bucks gross income. I wonder how much they profited off of it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The best part is they got their money's worth. It was worth every penny. :banderas


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

200K?

roud


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that really is amazing considering it cost $50 in the US


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

If that's true then thats an amazing number. Almost all UFC PPVs without Conor or Jones does less than that these days.

Therefore i'm highly sceptical. PPV estimates are never released this early in the past and i'd be shocked if this figure is correct.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm not getting my hopes up, but even if it's only half that it will have been a smash success. Vince has been put on notice.

Still, they can't expect the same number of buys for a while after launch so they'll just need to grind it out, keep going, and stay the course. Just keep producing quality.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

Very nice.
Are these the USA numbers? Would also be interesting to see if they even (outside also UK) have international presence.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Jesus Christ. That's a phenomenal number.

200K is more than some of UFC's PPV cards. It's higher than several of WWE's PPV cards back in 2013. The fact that in 2019, when more and more people are illegally streaming, they were able to do 200K for their first ever show, is nothing short of spectacular.

I was not expecting this, nor was I expecting them to offer any sort of competition to WWE for the foreseeable future, but if this number is approximately correct, then I would have to rethink that stance. Building on this number, and the audience they drew for DON, they will easily be able to compete with WWE's putrid numbers. WWE wouldn't be able to sell 150K for any of their events outside of WM, Rumble, and Summerslam.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Wynter said:


> I'm curious. Was this based off what Dave said on Observer Radio? Because if so, that number might be the amount of Google searches/trend AEW received and not the PPV buy amount.
> 
> It would be fantastic to see such success, but this could be a misunderstanding.


Dave has sources within the PPV industry, and he's usually very accurate. He has provided PPV numbers for both WWE and UFC in the past.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I would be cautious tho, Dave's reports lately are a fucking mess and are pretty much incomprehensible. When he says that I wont be surprised if he is just talking about the trend. But I do remember him saying specifically it did 200k on buyrate , as for the Google trend he didn't mention the number. Once again take it with a grain of salt because he doesnt make a lot of sense seriously. 
It's starting to get annoying these days when his infos are all messed up and difficult to understand.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I just came. what a great buy rate for an expensive show in the day and age of illegal streams.


----------



## WeebWhacker (May 27, 2019)

To the poster who talked about lapsed wrestling fans returning you are absolutely correct. I grew sick of WWE years ago but I didn't want to watch some rinky dink indie garbage either. I was debating until the preshow. When I saw the presentation I knew this was the real deal. So I forked over the $50 and it was worth every penny.

There's an untapped market of men in their 20's and 30's with disposable income. UFC and Boxing prove that. Some deadbeats will always make excuses to illegally stream (while complaining about WWE's monopoly and trash product) but the rest of us will pay good money for good shows. I would not mind paying $50 every other month for a show like this.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

What the fuck is this actually true?

For my understatement, this is a number that goes beyond ridiculous for a first show of any company.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They seem to be doing above expected metrics in many fields, but I thought the Meltzer line was that they were four times as popular on Google trends? I don't know if that translates to PPV buys, per se. I'd love it if that were the case.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

If this is accurate just for the US, then that's crazy!

Wonder what world wide was like?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

The Wood said:


> They seem to be doing above expected metrics in many fields, but I thought the Meltzer line was that they were four times as popular on Google trends? I don't know if that translates to PPV buys, per se. I'd love it if that were the case.


 no he talks about the Google trend and then says later he had news the buyrate were above 200k, but its confused and he is not very clear.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

The Wood said:


> They seem to be doing above expected metrics in many fields, but I thought the Meltzer line was that they were four times as popular on Google trends? I don't know if that translates to PPV buys, per se. I'd love it if that were the case.


As I posted earlier, Dave has solid PPV sources. He always did. Not just for WWE, but for the UFC as well. His numbers are usually spot on.

200K in 2019 would be a fantastic number for WWE on PPV, let alone for a company who just had their first ever show without any weekly episodes to build it up.


----------



## KINGROSS (Sep 1, 2016)

When do the numbers usually get released? I am very interested to know the exact figures.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

IMAGINE THE DIMES! :banderas


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Fk alternative, this is full on competition.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

To be fair, even if it isn't 200k but a lot more than All-In (Which did 55k) then they should consider it a HUGE success.

It's very likely they did a lot more buys than prime TNA ever did and considering AEW hasn't even had a television show and this is their first event, that would be brilliant for them. Khan eluded to the fact that he believes they done very well in his post-PPV interview.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Without putting a downer on this buy-rate if it is legitimate but it is a brand new product with a lot of buzz and hype surrounding it. We will have a clearer picture once the buzz dies down and AEW start booking how people don't like. Good number though for sure. Good luck to em!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy fuck they knocked it out of the park. That would make it like the 2nd or 3rd highest selling full price PPV this year


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Amazing number due to reasons others in this thread have stated, let's see if they can keep it up although i wonder if 200k+ number includes worldwide buys or just US? I'm perched to find out.


----------

